# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Uloga kućnih ljubimaca u povećanju ljudske dobrobiti...

## BusyBee

*... utjecaj na razvoj djeteta*

Procitajte i komentirajte tekst preuzet iz casopisa "Dijete, vrtic, obitelj"!

----------

ja mogu samo reci da se iz licnog iskustva slazem sa misljenjem psihologa

----------


## khaa

apsolutno se slažem sa mišljenjem psihologa. osobno smatram da osoba koja ne voli životinje nije u stanju voljeti niti ljude.

----------


## seni

kakva preslatka curica na slikama uz tekst.   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Slike su stvarno  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Poslid

Nažalost, ima djece koja ne smiju imati kućne ljubimce zbog alergija.  :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

vec dugo razmisljamo o kucnom ljubimcu. sto mislite, sto je (za dijete) bolje pas il macka ? (ima li nekih linkova na tu temu? osim ovog)

radije bih psa, al sam i svjesna da pas trazi puno (vise) brige nego macka i to me kochi. mm bi radije macku.

----------


## BusyBee

Poslid, jasno. 
Medjutim ima vec dosta istrazivanja koja zakljucuju kako djeca koja se radjaju u okruzenje u kojem su u suzivotu pas ili macka, imaju bitno manje alergija.
Na zalost, macka ili pas ne mogu svojim prisustvom retroaktivno utjecati pa umanjiti postojece alergije.  :Sad: 

MC, ovisi o dinamici obitelji.
Pas je po meni puno privrzeniji i povezaniji s ljudima (on se uklapa u copor, postaje drug), ali trazi puno vecu svakodnevnu brigu, sto moze biti jako naporno ako odrasli rade full time i nema ih kod kuce 9-10 sati.
Macka je vjerojatno isto privrzena, ali na drugaciji nacin, bas zato sto je puno samostalnija i oko nje doista ima puno manje brige (ali to je samo moj osobni dojam)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pas, pas!  :Grin:

----------

Potpuno se slažem s člankom. Kučni ljubimci su jako važni za psihički, fizički i socijalni razvoj djeteta. Imala sam i psa i mačku, ali meni je pas bolji izbor za dijete. Mačka je više neovisna, ne pokazuje toliko privrženosti poput psa. Pas zahtjeva više vremena, to je činjenica, ali pas je privrženiji, nježniji u igri. Dijete sa psom provodi više vremena vani (što je bolje i za zdravlje - ja nisam bila bolesna 12 godina koliko sam imala psa), a tako se i lakše upoznaju novi prijatelji...

Također je više alergijskih reakcija povezano s mačkama nego sa psima. Ljudi nisu alergični na dlaku kako se to misli, nego na neke sastojke u slini životinje, a pošto se mačka stalno liže i čisti, na njenoj dlaci ostaje puno više sline nego kod pasa.

----------


## Dragonfly

K vrapcu! Ovaj zadnji gost sam ja.   :Ups:  

BB fotkice su predivne! Malena je prava ljepotica. Jel pesek možda border colie?
 :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Nije, Ginger je mjesanka (spasena s ceste). Puno manja od collija, ali ima identicne sare.

----------

Tekst se odnosi na pse, a ne na kućne ljubimce. Ne smijemo zaboraviti da kućni ljubimci mogu biti i druge vrste životinja, osim pasa i eventualno mačaka.
I druge životinje znaju pokazivati svoje osjećaje ako ih vlasnik želi razumjeti.
Mislim da je ljubimac bilo koje vrste bio, jako dobro društvo za djecu, ali ne treba ih djeci prepuštati na milost i nemilost, nego zajedno s njima brinuti se i voljeti ih (iako nisu psi)

----------

> vec dugo razmisljamo o kucnom ljubimcu. sto mislite, sto je (za dijete) bolje pas il macka ? (ima li nekih linkova na tu temu? osim ovog)
> .


Obavezno psa.
Iako, moram priznati da znam neke ljude koji doma imaju mačke i vidim da je i to za djecu dobro. - osjećaj odgovornosti, prihvaćanje karaktera životinje, prilagođavanje karakteru živine... itd..

----------


## Nikina mama

Pas je ipak covjekov najbolji prijetelj  :Love:

----------


## Honey

Prošli tjedan imali smo nekoliko noći problema sa spavanjem. T. se budio više puta u noći, vrištao (možda je nešto sanjao), nikako se nije mogao smiriti. To je trajalo od 2-4h nekoliko noći zaredom. Pokušavali smo ga smiriti na sve načine kojih smo se mogli sjetiti. Razbudili smo ga, palili svjetla, izlazili van, nosili ga  okolo, pjevali, plesali, čuda izvodili. I tak sam jedan dan potpuno smlavljena sjela s njim u naručju na krevet, smišljala što i kako dalje. Do nas je došla mica Pika, počela se umiljavati oko bosih T-ovih nogica koje su visile nad krevetom. On je počeo po njenoj mekanoj dlaci mijesiti stopalima, ona se gurkala da mu bude što bliže. Smirio se, suze su prestale teći. Polegla sam ga na krevet, ona se stisnula pored njega, primio ju je, rukicama je prolazio kroz dlaku, za pet minuta je spavao. Hvala ti mica-maca   :Heart:

----------

Prvo, slike su zaista prekrasne  :Heart:  
Moja mama i seka imaju njemačkog boxera. Kada smo se odselili (mm i ja) nismo ga mogli uzeti k sebi jer je mm jako alergičan na pseću dlaku.
Naš kikić je pobrao sve tatine alergije osim jedne- nije alergičan na kućne ljubimce. Možda je to samo individualno, pedica nam je savjetovala što više dijete izložiti okruženju našeg ljubimca kako bi postao imun na to nešto što bi mu kasnije eventualno izazvalo alergije.
Evo i dan danas mi nemamo nikakvih problema što se tiče alergija na pseću dlaku, a da nam se dijete naučilo odgovornosti, pažnji, ljubavi prema psu je neizrecivo. Isto vrijedi i za psa. Oni se stvarno jako, jako vole.

p.s. jedino kikiću dopusti uzeti lopticu iz usta, nikome drugom.  :Heart:

----------


## mamaniki25

Ovaj gost iznad sam ja  :Smile:

----------


## lavache

ribice ili kornjačice ne izazivaju nikakve alergijske reakcije.
mislim da svako dijete treba odrastati sa kućnim ljubimcem, pa makar to bila i samo neka biljka (i one su ljubimci i zahtjevaju njegu i pažnju).

kada smo kod dileme da li uzeti psa ili macu, moramo razmisliti o tome koje je dijete dobi i koliko je ''strpljivo'', a i koliko smo kod kuće.

pas u svakom slučaju daje bolji feedback. on je uvijek spreman za igru, uvijek mu se šeta, uvijek mu se mazi i gotovo je uvijek za neku interakciju.
sa psom se može igrati lovice, bacati lopticu, navlačiti sa nekom špagom, šetati, plivati, sjediti na klupici, upoznati nove prijatelje.
pas se pogotovo preporuča introvertiranoj djeci. 
isto tako i obiteljima u kojima je kratak period izbivanja iz kuće, koje vole izlete u prirodu, šetnje,...
česta je greška da roditelji misle da ako je pas mali može duže biti sam...
veličina psa nema veze sa time...

maca je već malo zeznutija, pogotovo za manju djecu koja žele istraživati i žele kontakt bez odgode. mace su i malo manje strpljive, kada im se nešto ne da mogu biti i bezobrazne - ogrebati, blablabla...
no te čari njenog karaktera ne znače da ne može biti odličan ljubimac.

uz to je bolja za stan, ne zahtjeva šetnje i puno više voli biti sama nego pas, pa je pogodna ako se duže izbiva iz kuće...



 :Smile:

----------


## paci

Ja sam odrasla s mačkama i MM je odrastao s mačkama (i zato smo ovako divni  :Aparatic:  )

Naravno, i sad imamo mačku.
Ona ima skoro 10 g., živi u stanu, vrlo je mazna i uredna, a moje curke ju doslovce doživljavaju kao člana obitelji - npr. stariju je nedavno netko pitao da li ima kućnog ljubimca, na što je ona odgovorila "ne", jer macu doživljava kao sestru (stariju).

Maca je prema njima daleko nježnija i strpljivija nego prema bilo kome drugome, više im se mazi nego što se meni ikada mazila, one znaju da maca mora jesti (iako su male nekad joj i same daju), da ju se mora ostaviti na miru dok jede, da ima svoj WC koji zajedno počistimo, s čim se voli igrati i gdje voli spavati (kod njih u krevetu, naravno). Isto tako im polako objašnjavamo da mace jednog dana neće biti   :Sad:  i da je to normalno.

Za mačku se daleko jednostavnije brinuti nego za psa, ali smatram da to nije bitno kod nabavke kućnog ljubimca već prvenstveno osobni afiniteti (ja ne bih mogla imati psa).

U svakom slučaju, djeca uz kućnog ljubimca dobivaju jednu emotivnu dimenziju više u svojim malim svjetovima.

Btw. moja sestra ima kornjaču, al ja ju ne mogu primiti   :Rolling Eyes:  , a treba ju čistit svaki dan, pa to onda prepuštam MM-u ("zalijevamo" ju dok su oni na putu).

----------


## Lenni

Kućni Ljubimci  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

ja bi punu kuću životinja, ali MM nije oduševljen tom idejom.
Trenutno ga kuham za psa, pa ćemo vidit.
Moji najdraži ljubimci su mačke, a MM ih ne može smislit.
Klinci obožavaju životinje. Sve. Luka otkida svaki put kad vidi macu, a Duje bi zagrlija i najšugavijeg psa...Na mamu djeca   :Heart:

----------


## Nikina mama

Psi su bolji za djecu od macaka jer je macja dlaka svakako opasna za zdravlje, a psece ne ukoliko je pas zdrav, a kada imas ljubimca i dijete naravno da to dijete mora u svom zivotu pojesti barem jednu dlaku koliko god se mi trudili izbjeci to  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lavache

mačja dlaka nije opasna za zdravlje nego je samo veći alergen od pseće. 
ne kužim kak je još opasna?

----------


## paci

> Psi su bolji za djecu od macaka jer je macja dlaka svakako opasna za zdravlje, a psece ne ukoliko je pas zdrav, a kada imas ljubimca i dijete naravno da to dijete mora u svom zivotu pojesti barem jednu dlaku koliko god se mi trudili izbjeci to


Ja i MM mora da smo se dosad najeli salatnu zdjelu mačijih dlaka....

----------


## Mony

MM je odrastao s mackama (psa nikad nije imao), a ja s psima (macku imala neko kratko vrijeme, al to nije to).
Istina je da macka trazi manje paznje i brige, posebno ako se zivi u kuci, a ona se moze muvati po dvoristu, al nikad ne bih htjela da imamo macku.
Tako da vec sad lobiram za nekog malog jorksirskog terijera (kad vec ne mozemo belgijskog ovcara jer smo u stanu, a tako bih rado...), kojeg planiram uzet cim Leon malo naraste. 
Predivno je imati kucnog ljubimca, tj. psa   :Grin:  , kako djetetu tijekom  odrastanja, tako i odraslom.

----------


## lavache

ja vam svima predlažem da umjesto kupnje (ako se već odlučite za psa), srodnu dušicu pokušate naćo ovdje http://www.zagreb.hr/Skloniste.nsf

čistokrvnost i lova koju za kućnog ljubimca date ne garantira ''kvalitetu'' (kao da se kupuju cipele a ne živo biće   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

----------


## mama courage

lavache

nije da ne razmisljam i o toj opciji. pratim slicne sajtove. ma i ja bih radije psa... sad to samo diplomatski izvesti i uvjeriti mm da on u stvari zeli psa, a ne macku  8)

----------


## ronin

Ja vam uopće ne mogu opisati ljubav svojih klinaca prema našem retriveru...to je nešto prepredivno!  :Heart:  

A da vidite kako ih on čuva,kako se zaštitnički postavlja prema njima,kako strpljivo podnosi čupkanja i štipanja....  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Annar

Mi imamo doma tri pesice. Trecu sam pokupila s ceste prije tjedan dana, irska seterica stara 4 mjeseca (koju btw. poklanjamo u dobre ruke, hoce netko   :Saint:  ?). Nusa ju obozava jer joj je najbliza po starosti i zivahnosti. Stalno hihoce u njenoj blizini, mazi ju, prica joj...Danas je dvije cuvala dok sam se ja preparkiravala i jako je ozbiljno shvatila zadacu   :Love:  . Stvarno mislim da bi bila zakinuta da nema zivotinje, ja sam oduvijek htjela psa i tek sam ga nabavila kada sam se odselila od doma.

----------


## jadranka605

> Ja vam uopće ne mogu opisati ljubav svojih klinaca prema našem retriveru...to je nešto prepredivno!  
> 
> A da vidite kako ih on čuva,kako se zaštitnički postavlja prema njima,kako strpljivo podnosi čupkanja i štipanja....


Retriveri su nevjerojatno tolerantni. Čisto savršeni za djecu...a usto i predivni   :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

:D 
super tekst!

i mislim da mi dolazi vrijeme da (ponovno) nabavim psa...

a skoro svi frendovi ovdje imaju (barem jednog :green: ) psa (ili macku)pa je luka od malih nogu ucio 'komunikaciju' s njima... 
jedan nam je i par puta bio na cuvanju... bilo je prekrasno...

----------


## lavache

annar, imaš pp  :Smile: 
btw, seteri su preeeekrasni sa djecom.
mom seteru je beba od godinu i pol plaaazila po glavi, grizla uho; jedan klinac u parku ga je uspio čak i odalamit štapom po glavi na kaj je moj siroček klincu donio drugi štap misleći da je to neka igra  :Laughing: 

btw, ne mogu zamisliti život bez životinja. mislim da je najduži period u mom životu bez psa bio možda tjedan dana.

nedavno, kad sam bila t, mi je susjeda održala bukvicu da se obavezno moramo riješiti svih životinja (2 mace i uvijek jedan, a nekad i 3 psa) jer da će dijete biti bolesno, pošto su životinje prljave i prenose sve moguće zaraze.   :Grin:  

naravno, njena djeca dobivaju (doslovno) fraze kada vide neku životinju, alergični su na sve i svašta... možda i nije uvjetovano neimanjem životinja, ali kada ih uspoređujem sa djecom mojih prijatelja koji imaju životinje, zaista se vidi razlika. ne mislim da su ova dječica od susjede loša, samo nemaju tu neku opuštenost...

lucky - nabavi psa!    :Grin:  
bebač-pas-poi-hoop - savršena kombinacija!   :Wink:

----------


## ronin

oh lavache baš si me pogodila u žicu sa seterima...obožavam ih...mi smo imali jednog predivnog irskog setera 12 godina  :Heart:

----------


## Lenni

*lavache* išla sam malo pogledati slikice i ljubimci su ti krasni.

Ja još nemam djece i često čujem zlobne komentare dok šetam svoja dva psa (beagle-udomljen i retriver-kupljen)tipa.,radije šeći djecu...ma ljudi su ponekad uh..uh!

Uglavnom,super mi je vidjeti psa i dijete u igri...
Mene često klinci u parku žicaju da bacaju lopticu retriveru umjesto mene i to je onda zaista jedna lijepa slika....naravno ima i one djece koja već na 10 metara od nas vrište od straha pa mi ih je žao jer znam da su to djeca roditelja čiji su komentari na moje pse...to je fuj...ugrist če te...i sl.

Na kraju priče,najdraža mi je ova zadnja skupina roditelja koja pita dali smiju podragati psa jer shvačam da se boje za svoje dijete i da ne znaju tko im dolazi u susret ALI ipak se trude ispuniti želju svom djetetu koje bi baš sad malo..malo..mazilo peseka  :Love:

----------


## gejsha

Ja sam odrasla s mačkama,psima,papigama čak sam imala i jednu kokoš mislima ja sam donijela pile sam izraslo u kokoš   :Grin:   sjećam se da sam 100 puta znala sjesti zajedno s mačkom i 3 psa i svi jedemo iz istog tanjura ( naravno mama to nije dozvoljavala al ko ju pito   :Grin:   )
i nikad mi nista nije bilo.. zato se slazem s svim i znam da ce i moja djeca imati hrpu zivotinja   :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

> čak sam imala i jednu kokoš mislima ja sam donijela pile sam izraslo u kokoš


i ja sam imala kokoš. Perina se zvala. Udomili smo je na selo, jer u stanu za nju nije bilo mista, a jela sam njena jaja dok god je bila živa    :Heart:

----------


## makita

Sestra mi se nije mogla odlučit na psa il mačku jer živi u gradu...nabavila je zeca, zadovoljna i ona i djeca.
MM pribavio veliki akvarij i ribice. To ga opušta(valjda zato što ne pričaju - za razliku od mene  :Grin:  )

----------


## Ivana1976

Mislim da je greška što ljudi kupuju ili udomljuju psa radi djece jer djeca
ne mogu biti odgovorna za psa pogotovo dominantnog.
Ja cijeli život imam dominantne pasmine i nisam ih kupila  djeci nego sebi.U jednom postu sam pročitala da djete doslovno jaši po psu to je greška kakav god pas bio može se desiti da se pas razboli ili da mu dojadi gruba igra i lako može doći do ugriza.Trideset  godina  imam pse i bavim se njima isključivo ja ,ali su uvijek kad se igraju s mojom djecom pod nadzorom jer gruba igra pogotovo oko plijena nije nimalo bezazlena.
Ja imam Boxera i Dobermana pa sam možda zato jako oprezna i još jedna stvar moji psi se nikada ne igraju s tuđom djecom jer čopor je teško kontrolirati .

----------


## bony

ja nemam još djece ali imam psa i jedva čekam dan kada ću imati priliku upoznati ga sa bebačom.baš zato što moj kokerić obožava malu djecu,iako me frka malo ljubomore ,ali riješit ćemo mi to.Inaće cijeli život imam psa i nikad nije bilo problema glede odnosa pas -djete,naravno veliku ulogu tim odnosima ima čovijek.

Ivana1976 -imala sam dobermana i znam kakav je oprez potreban kod njega i općenito većih pasa,ali to dal je pas mali ili veliki nema nikakve razlike,malo dijete nikada nesmije biti samo sa psom koliko god mu vjerovali.ako se držimo svih pravila to je onda suživot i ljubav bez granica

----------


## MaKla

Sve je to divno - kad gledas samog psa!
*Ono sto ne valja su vlasnici!*
Tek kad se vi naucite da NIJE NORMALNO da pas kaka posvuda, a osobito u zelenu travu (sta, to se kao smije, a di ce se onda moje dijete igrati?) - ALI JESTE NORMALNO da vi pokupite to iza njega - sto jos nikad nisam vidjela!, 
da pas trci slobodno u prostorima gdje se djeca igraju, i mala i veca, jer djeca koja nemaju psa doma se uplase ako ih on zaskoci (i o tome ne razmisljate, mislite svi se oduseve cim vide psa).
Tek kad se vi, svi vlasnici, naucite da ako zelite imati psa, onda trebate i biti spremni na neke negativne stvari kao sto je *SKUPLJANJE kakice*, a ne samo na pozitivu - e tek onda ce biti lijepo vidjeti psa u setnji i ne ocekivati od nas nekih da poludimo kad ih vidimo kako slobodno trce po parku gdje bi se kao moje dijete trebalo osjecati siugurno i ČISTO!
Zamislite da ja setam sa svojim djetetom i pustim ga da se pokaka na zemlju kad god zatreba, a ne treba ni reci da su govna od pasa cesto i mnogo krupnija od nasih, ljudskih...
Joj, bolje da prestanem to je tem akoja me svakodnevno izbaci iz takta... a da ne spominjem i vlasnike koji mi se samo nacere ako se uopce usudim ista reci iili ako ih je vise, onda me i ismijavaju....

----------


## lavache

> Sve je to divno - kad gledas samog psa!
> *Ono sto ne valja su vlasnici!*
> Tek kad se vi naucite da NIJE NORMALNO da pas kaka posvuda, a osobito u zelenu travu (sta, to se kao smije, a di ce se onda moje dijete igrati?) - ALI JESTE NORMALNO da vi pokupite to iza njega - sto jos nikad nisam vidjela!, 
> da pas trci slobodno u prostorima gdje se djeca igraju, i mala i veca, jer djeca koja nemaju psa doma se uplase ako ih on zaskoci (i o tome ne razmisljate, mislite svi se oduseve cim vide psa).
> Tek kad se vi, svi vlasnici, naucite da ako zelite imati psa, onda trebate i biti spremni na neke negativne stvari kao sto je *SKUPLJANJE kakice*, a ne samo na pozitivu - e tek onda ce biti lijepo vidjeti psa u setnji i ne ocekivati od nas nekih da poludimo kad ih vidimo kako slobodno trce po parku gdje bi se kao moje dijete trebalo osjecati siugurno i ČISTO!
> Zamislite da ja setam sa svojim djetetom i pustim ga da se pokaka na zemlju kad god zatreba, a ne treba ni reci da su govna od pasa cesto i mnogo krupnija od nasih, ljudskih...
> Joj, bolje da prestanem to je tem akoja me svakodnevno izbaci iz takta... a da ne spominjem i vlasnike koji mi se samo nacere ako se uopce usudim ista reci iili ako ih je vise, onda me i ismijavaju....


što se kakica tiče - ne vidim zašto bi pobiranje bilo nešto negativno. 
ja recimo ne pobirem kad idem u šumu. niti ću ikada pobirati, jer se u toj šumi djeca ne igraju, a i da se igraju tamo se može ugaziti i u kakice raznih drugih životinja. uz to mislim da je pseća kakica najmanji problem. pogotovo danas kada se
 psi zaista ''održavaju'', odnosno tretirani su protiv bolesti koje bi mogle biti opasne, tipa gliste itd. naravno, ja sam za pobiranje, ali isključivo u gradu ili parku, ne i u prirodi.

puno više me brinu stvari koje srećem na putu šetanja svojih pasa. recimo, u ribnjaku (dakle, centar grada, tamo se igraju djeca) mi se nemali broj puta desilo da mi se pesi uvaljaju u ljudski drek što smatram 10000 puta opasnijim po zdravlje. o špricama i komadima stakla da ne pričam. a nađe se i pokoji uložak, tampon, ...

dokle god se takve gadosti susreću po parkovima  & co. mislim da bi pseći drekec trebao biti manji problem.

a ako pogledamo dobrobiti psa na dijete i te ''negativne'' stvari, mislim da je dobrobit ta koja prevladava.

----------


## Lenni

*MaKla* žao mi je što imaš takva iskustva ali nisu svi vlasnici pasa isti kao što nisu ni svi roditelji.

Ja za svojim psima kupim kakice,pušteni su sa povodca na mjestima gdje nema znaka "zabrana psima" i naravno zato što su miroljubivi i mnogi roditelji mi sami pristupe jer se njihovo dijete želi malo pomaziti sa psom.

Uvijek sam na drugoj strani livade i ne prilazim klincima(oni sami dođu ako žele).
Ni meni nije uredu kad se vlasnici pasa ponašaju neodgovorno ali isto tako odkada imam pse vidim koliki broj roditelja ostavlja raznorazno smeće po livadama,ispod klupica i sl.

Prije par dana sam imala jedan zanimljiv susret pokraj livade.
Naime jednoj maloj djevojčici je bila sila kakati,naravno roditeljima je bilo silno neugodno jer je netko bio u blizini tj.,ja.
Dijete nije moglo trpiti do kuće i već se svo treslo,pristupila sam im i rekla da niš ne gledaju u mene i nek dijete obavi što treba,naravno ponudila sam im vrečicu ako žele pokupiti.

Mislim da sa normalnim i odgovornim roditeljima i vl.pasa suživot može biti zaista lijep.

Jer dosta je i meni više da me bez razloga neko gleda kao građanina drugog reda!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mislim da je greška što ljudi kupuju ili udomljuju psa radi djece jer djeca ne mogu biti odgovorna za psa pogotovo dominantnog.





> malo dijete nikada nesmije biti samo sa psom koliko god mu vjerovali.


Potpis, potpis!  :Naklon:

----------


## Lenni

Slažem se s gore navedenim  :Smile:

----------


## MaKla

> *MaKla* 
> Mislim da sa normalnim i odgovornim roditeljima i vl.pasa suživot može biti zaista lijep.
> 
> Jer dosta je i meni više da me bez razloga neko gleda kao građanina drugog reda!


Slazem se, samo sto vas odgovornih ima JAAAAAKKKOOO puno manje od onih drugih - barem u kvartu u kojem ja zivim. I onda nemam od toga nikakve koristi sto je svaki 100-ti vlasnik odgovoran.
Mislim da je kod roditelja taj omjer iapk puuunooo manji....
Svaka cast onom vlasniku koji se pridrzava svega sto ste napisali i sto bi trebalo biti normalno, ali velika vecina to ne radi i tu je glavni problem.

A sto se tice "kao građanina drugog reda" - moje je iskustvo da tako MENE gledaju vlasnici pasa, jer se trudim reci im da ne mogu u nas oznaceni park ili da mi se dijete boji psa i da ga udalje i sl... i onda sam JA na meti, a ne oni... A da ne spominjem kad dojim dijete u parku na klupi a oko mene trci pas veci od mene i molim se Bogu da se ne navali na moju uspavanu bebu u glavu...

----------


## Veki

Na žalost ljudi se dosta zaletavaju pri odabiru psa prije nego što prouče pasminu i onda imaju problema.
Ja sam spašavala malog mješanca, znali smo samo da je mama labrador. To malo pseto sad ima 45 kg jer, po veterinaru izgleda da je otac njemački ovčar.  :Laughing:  Naravno ne bi ga mjenjala za ništa na svijetu, ali da je barem malo manji  :Embarassed:  .Uvijek moram biti na oprezu sa djecom jer ih u igri zna opaliti s repom ili srušiti, a sve samo zbog veličine. 
Zato oprez kod odabira, razmislite o svemu. I na kraju želim svima koji još nemaju psa da osjete što je to privrženost i ljubav jednog psa.Neprocjenjivo  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Iako se slažem sa dosta stvari koje si navela,ne mogu ne primjetiti *Makla* da se iz tvojih postova osjeti poprilična netrpeljivost(ili strah?)prema psima.

Ovo mi je sasvim razumljivo za kakicu,no ova primjedba da ti na klupi dojiš dijete a pas šeće oko vas mi je već malo  :/ ,jer što bi sad trebalo,zabraniti im da postoje?Oni se moraju prošetati i istrčati....a gdje da to obave?

----------


## Lenni

Ima nas svakakvih i ovih i onih....

Ja kad se osijećam ugroženo zovem policiju..možda je to nekome smiješno...ali nisu oni nedodirljivi
Jer recimo me smeta kad se klinci po parku natjeravaju skuterima...
no to je druga tema.

Ako me nešto smeta i ugrožava moj život i zdravlje nastojim to riješiti produktivno....ali većini se to neda...malo se izviču i to je to.

Hvala Bogu moja iskustva su uglavnom pozitivna i divno mi je vidjeti dijete i životinju u lijepom suživotu  :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

> da ne spominjem kad dojim dijete u parku na klupi a oko mene trci pas veci od mene i molim se Bogu da se ne navali na moju uspavanu bebu u glavu...


sigurna sam da ga nebi pustili sa povodca da je opasan i da postoji najmanja opasnost da napadne na mjestu gdje ima male djece i ljudi uopće.
Usput pitanje..jel postoji razlog za strah? Kod tebe, mislim? JEsi li ikad doživila neku neugodnost, traumu zbog psa?
Ono o kakicama stoji..iako sam se uvjerila da masu ljudi pokupi sa svojim ljubimcima.

----------


## Ivana1976

Postoje zakoni o držanju životinja i kad bi se on primjenjivao bilo bi takvih situacija puno manje.Ja poštujem tuđi strah i opravdan je.Meni i kad dolaze gosti psi se zatvaraju u box koji su u dnevnom boravku jer ih i onda imam na oku.Uvijek me strah da neko dijete ne gurne ruku.Ali ima isto tako roditelja koji ne sprječavaju djecu da životinji trči u susret što najčešće rezultira naslovnicama u novinama.
Moji psi isključivo trče i obavljaju nuždu u šumi 5 km od naselja,a kad smo u šetnji povodnik,brnjica- glavni rekviziti i osigurani su u Croatia osig.
u slučaju ugriza, oštećenja treće osobe,itd.Mislim da sam sve učinila da bi naš život s njima i život naših sugrađana bio laši,ljepši i što je najbitnije sigurniji.

----------


## Lenni

*ronin* i ja se često pitam a gdje da to obave?
Rado bi da kod nas postoje parkovi za pse,jer dok ima ljudi biti će i kućnih ljubimaca.

----------


## Lenni

Ja svom retriveru odbijam,neću i ne želim stavljati brnjicu.

Povodac DA ako ima ljudi oko nas ali kao što sam rekla izbjegavam mjesta gdje je gužva...jer mi naše šetnje znače opuštanje,mir i veselje!

A klinci ako se žele poigrati sa psom dobrodošli su!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> osigurani su u Croatia osig. u slučaju ugriza, oštećenja treće osobe,itd.


Ivana, možeš malo više podataka o ovome?  :Naklon:  Nisam još čula za takvo osiguranje, baš me zanima.

----------


## lucky day

potpuno se slazem sa time da kucnog ljubnmca treba kupiti prvenstveno SEBI a ne djetetu...
i to u smislu preuzimanja potpune odgovornosti za brigu oko istog...

onda su dobrobiti koje tekst spominje zagarantirane...

nikad ne treba zaboraviti da djeca najvise ipak uce primjerom...

----------


## ronin

*lucky day* potpuno se slažem s tobom.Iluzorno je očekivati da npr.sedmogodišnjak kompletno izvršava sve obaveze vezane uz kućnog ljubimca-dio odgovornosti naravno,no pas je i veselje i obaveza svim članovima obitelji.
I ako roditelji kupe kakicu od ljubimca,jednoga dana će i dijete preuzeti takav obrazac ponašanja.

----------


## makita

> Ja svom retriveru odbijam,*neću i ne želim stavljati brnjicu*.
> 
> Povodac DA ako ima ljudi oko nas ali kao što sam rekla izbjegavam mjesta gdje je gužva...jer mi naše šetnje znače opuštanje,mir i veselje!
> 
> A klinci ako se žele poigrati sa psom dobrodošli su!


Zašto?

----------


## Ivana1976

Ugovor o osiguranju(najbitnije ):Osiguranjem životinja pruža se osiguravajuća zaštita od sljedećih rizika:uginuće osig.životinje zbog bolesti ili nesretnog slučaja,eutanazija osig.živ.zbog bolesti ili nesretnog slučaja(grom,požar poplava,eksplozija,međusobne tuče životinja,ugrizi zmija pčela,itd.posljedice vrućine ili hladnoće,trovanje.TO JE OSNOVNI UGOVOR 283,50 kn :MI imamo još jedan prošireni na koji se dodaje još 188,00 kn godišnje ( 471,50 kn -dođe premija po psu ).Taj dodatni ugov. se plaća ako želiš on je polica u slučaju da pas nekoga usmrti, povredi tijelo ili zdravlje te pokriva oštećenje ili uništenje stvari treće osobe.
Moram ti napomenuti da osiguranje ovisi i o vrsti moji u prve kategorije opasnosti pa sukladno s tim je polica nešto veća.Oba psa su mi osigurana na iznos koji sam ih platila.

----------


## bony

nemojmo da ova rasprava krene krivim smjerom,nema smisla da se sad kritizira o neodgovornim vlasnicima.to bi bilo kao da sad krenemo raspravljat o roditeljima koji ne brinu za djecu,a njih je i previše.kad je netko neodgovoran ,neodgovoran je imao on auto,psa,djete,ženu  :Laughing:  .............itd.
životinje su najbolja terapija za ljude i djecu.I moram reć da me smetaju roditelji koji nabijaju svoje strahove prema životinjama na vlastitu djecu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Thanks na informacijama!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lenni

*makita* zato što ni ja nebi voljela da meni neko to stavlja.
Moje stav je takav jer ja imam iznimno miroljubivog psa ali ga svejedno ne guram među tuđu djecu i ljude pa nema bojazni zbog napada i nema potrebe za brnjicom.

----------


## Ivana1976

Zakon o držanju životinja čl.11
Iz prostora dvorišta i stana psi se mogu izvoditi SAMO na uzici koja odgovara veličini i snazi psa i sa zaštitnom brnjicom bez obzira na pasminu.
Kazne su od 500 kn do 5000kn pa ko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Iz prostora dvorišta i stana psi se mogu izvoditi SAMO na uzici koja odgovara veličini i snazi psa i sa zaštitnom brnjicom bez obzira na pasminu.


Ja sam negdje našla da moraju svi biti na uzici, ali samo određene pasmine i sa brnjicom (retriveri nisu spadali u njih, nego neke pasmine koje se smatraju opasnima).

----------


## jadranka605

Prije nekih deset godina šetala sam ulicom i na putu do moje tete (znači tuda MORAM proći) ugrize me pas za dupe. 
Iz čista mira. Dečko je stajao na kapiji i ja mu se iz nekog razloga nisam svidila, pa je skočio da me ugrize. Okrenila sam stražnjicu, jer računam tamo je mekše. Vlasnici psa se nisu nit ispričali. Saznali smo da je cijepljen. 
jednog dana nabavi ću sebi psa iz porodice bishona, jer ne vjerujem velikim psima (nakon tri ugriza i dalje ih volim, al im ne vjerujem) a ovi su mi tako medeni. 
Od mog diteta ne očekujem da će se o njemu bributi, nabavljam ga isključivo da zadovoljim sebe.
A životinja o kojoj će se on brinuti ovisit će o njegovoj dobi, jer se lakše brinuti za papigu, nego za psa ili mačku.

E, da, ne slažem se sa brnjicom, ali povodac obavezno. Ljudi kad se boje rade mnogo čudne stvari, a to može rezultirati štetom po oboje.

----------


## lavache

> Ja svom retriveru odbijam,neću i ne želim stavljati brnjicu.
> 
> Povodac DA ako ima ljudi oko nas ali kao što sam rekla izbjegavam mjesta gdje je gužva...jer mi naše šetnje znače opuštanje,mir i veselje!
> 
> A klinci ako se žele poigrati sa psom dobrodošli su!


ja se sa ovim slažem. mislim da bi mom seteru bilo u prvom redu smiješno stavljati brnjicu. možda je malo glupa usporedba, ali to je kao da djeci prekeljimo usta flasterom kada smo u stanu jer susjedima smeta buka.
pas za kojeg postoji realna opasnost da ugrize brnjicu treba imati - što je uglavnom tako. ali da zbog neodgovornih vlasnika stradaju baš svi psi i njihovi gazde? pa to je malo 2 much.

ne znam, nekako se uvijek povodim onom činjenicom da mi nismo nikada bili sami na svijetu. uvijek su uz nas bila i druga živa bića kojima smo oduzeli i još uvijek oduzimamo životni prostor, pa mislim da bi im istog ipak trebali malo i dati.

širenje paranoje medijima stvara atmosferu koja se meni iskreno gadi.
kao prvo, većina stvari ovisi o gazdi. ako je on upoznat sa karakterom psa i vodi računa o tome - uvijek će se ponašati onako kako situacija nalaže. 
često zaboravljamo da kod ugriza nije uvijek stvar u psu ili nekoj drugoj životinji. djecu se treba naučiti kako se ponašati u blizini životinje. masu puta vidim da klinci idu prema psu sa nekom šibom, urlaju i u isto vrijeme trče prema psu, mašu rukama i viču. to je već potencijalna opasnost - bio pas na lajni ili ne. roditelji obično takve situacije gledaju i smiju se - što je po meni neodgovorno.
uvijek se sjetim onih roditelja koji su tužili onaj neki eko turizam jer im je magarac ugrizao dijete. pa dobro - tko zdravog razuma pušta klinca samog da se petlja oko toliko snažnije životinje. pa frajer je mogao napraviti jedan korak i djetetu zdrobiti nogu. a onda je kriva životinja/gazda, a ne starci kojima se rađe pila kava...

stvari nisu uvijek crno bijele.
kao ni život.
uostalom, postoje i opasni ljudi. ne znači da zato svi moramo u zatvor, zar ne?

----------


## MaKla

> Iako se slažem sa dosta stvari koje si navela,ne mogu ne primjetiti *Makla* da se iz tvojih postova osjeti poprilična netrpeljivost(ili strah?)prema psima.
> 
> Ovo mi je sasvim razumljivo za kakicu,no ova primjedba da ti na klupi dojiš dijete a pas šeće oko vas mi je već malo  :/ ,jer što bi sad trebalo,zabraniti im da postoje?Oni se moraju prošetati i istrčati....a gdje da to obave?


Nisam samo bila predetaljna, naravno da mi ne smeta pas normalne velicine koji sece, ali ogroman pas koji trci svom brzinom uokolo po parku (u kojem inace na 4 strane stoji znak da je zabranjeno za pse) i zaletava se... to je problem.

----------


## MaKla

> *ronin* i ja se često pitam a gdje da to obave?
> Rado bi da kod nas postoje parkovi za pse,jer dok ima ljudi biti će i kućnih ljubimaca.


Nije pitanje GDJE da obave - nego da se iza njih pokupi!

----------


## MaKla

[quote="lavache"]


> širenje paranoje medijima stvara atmosferu koja se meni iskreno gadi.
> kao prvo, većina stvari ovisi o gazdi. ako je on upoznat sa karakterom psa i vodi računa o tome - uvijek će se ponašati onako kako situacija nalaže. 
> često zaboravljamo da kod ugriza nije uvijek stvar u psu ili nekoj drugoj životinji. djecu se treba naučiti kako se ponašati u blizini životinje. masu puta vidim da klinci idu prema psu sa nekom šibom, urlaju i u isto vrijeme trče prema psu, mašu rukama i viču. to je već potencijalna opasnost - bio pas na lajni ili ne. roditelji obično takve situacije gledaju i smiju se - što je po meni neodgovorno.


I ja se slažem za brnjicu.
Ali uzicu smatram neophodnom tamo gdje ima drugih ljudi i posebno djece.
A ako je na parku znak da ne smije pas, onda ne smije. I tako ih ima samo nekoliko, a svuda ostalo se smije sa psom, pa zar je onda tako tesko toga se pridrzavati? Ja imam jedan park u blizini u koji ne bi smjeli psi i 5 parkova gdje smiju. I sva sretna mislila sam kak ce biti super, kak ce mi sad klinac moci trcati po travi bez straha da ugazi u kakicu, ali nista od toga. Nije bilo dana da sam tamo bila i da netko nije bio sa psom, a nakon par puta sto sam se zalila vlasnicima, poslije ves vise nije imalo ni smisla.

I da - poanta i jeste da je stvar u GAZDI (pa nije valjda pas kriv ako se ne pokupi za njim, ili ako ga se pusti s uzice), to i govorim, Trebaju se gazde nauciti...
A djecu nauciti sa psom je malo teze, ipak su djeca djeca i luduju i trce posvuda i oni koji nemaju psa ne znaju sto je to i kako... a vi gazde znate, i zato je na vama da cuvate djecu.

A moram reci da osobno imam i mali strah od pasa (ali samo tudjih), bas zato sto ne ovisi nista o psu nego o gazdi, a kako da ja znam sto i kako je taj gazda naucio tog psa - i sljedece godine kad uselimo u kucu s okucnicom prva stvar koju cinimo je nabavka psa, jer imati psa ako imas kucu s dvoristem - meni je to jedino ok - i za psa i za nas.

----------


## bony

> Zakon o držanju životinja čl.11
> Iz prostora dvorišta i stana psi se mogu izvoditi SAMO na uzici koja odgovara veličini i snazi psa i sa zaštitnom brnjicom bez obzira na pasminu.
> Kazne su od 500 kn do 5000kn pa ko voli nek izvoli.



svaka općina ima svoj zakon,kod nas nije ovakav,samo propisane pasmine moraju imati brnjicu,ne svi.što se mene tiće ja nisam za brnjice,to mi je onak, osobna procjena vlasnika za svog psa,treba li mu ili ne.glupo je da npr. doberman mora imat ,a neki živčani koker koji grize ne.ja imam kokera koji je divan ,ali znam i one koji su već nekoliko puta ugrizli.

----------


## Ivana1976

Moja mama je imala mini pudlu.Pudla je bila toliko živčana ,a ne znam koliko je puta ugrizla brata samo što takav pas nema snagu ugriza.Na kraju se razbolio pa smo ga uspavali.Svi smo odahnuli.

----------


## makita

> Zakon o držanju životinja čl.11
> Iz prostora dvorišta i stana psi se mogu izvoditi SAMO na uzici koja odgovara veličini i snazi psa i sa zaštitnom brnjicom bez obzira na pasminu.
> Kazne su od 500 kn do 5000kn pa ko voli nek izvoli.


Pitala sam Lenni zašto jer mi se čini da je ovako nekako glasio zakon...al evo napisali ste da nije svugdje isto...ni za sve pasmine

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*honey:*



> Prošli tjedan imali smo nekoliko noći problema sa spavanjem. T. se budio više puta u noći, vrištao (možda je nešto sanjao), nikako se nije mogao smiriti. To je trajalo od 2-4h nekoliko noći zaredom. Pokušavali smo ga smiriti na sve načine kojih smo se mogli sjetiti. Razbudili smo ga, palili svjetla, izlazili van, nosili ga okolo, pjevali, plesali, čuda izvodili. I tak sam jedan dan potpuno smlavljena sjela s njim u naručju na krevet, smišljala što i kako dalje. Do nas je došla mica Pika, počela se umiljavati oko bosih T-ovih nogica koje su visile nad krevetom. On je počeo po njenoj mekanoj dlaci mijesiti stopalima, ona se gurkala da mu bude što bliže. Smirio se, suze su prestale teći. Polegla sam ga na krevet, ona se stisnula pored njega, primio ju je, rukicama je prolazio kroz dlaku, za pet minuta je spavao. Hvala ti mica-maca


ovo nije neobičan slučaj, ni slučajnost, nego odličan primjer kako mace pomažu ljudima. ima jedno poglavlje o tome u knjizi michela odenta birth & breastfeeding. između ostalog, tamo se spominje da su mačke jako dobar izbor ljubimca za curice, baš zbog stjecanja imuniteta na toksoplazmozu, a osim toga mačke neutraliziraju štetna zračenja, liječe kao pravi mali bioenergetičari i uče nas opuštenosti i samosvijesti. 
i, nije istina da je interakcija s njima manje bogata i zanimljiva, one _ne slušaju_ i neće napraviti što im kažete, ali ja, recimo, takvu vrstu interakije ni ne želim. što se tiče sline, vidjeti garfielda i odieja...  :Laughing:

----------


## uskoro ču se logirat

:D Prekrasna priča s macom...nije jedina,ima puno takvih priča...
Ja sam odrasla sa psima i mačkama,nisam mogla zamislit otič na spavanje,a da mi se maca ne uvuče u krevet,a nekad i dvije   :Heart:  
Čim sam se udala kupila sam psa,muž je več imao svog i sad nam dolazi beba,jedva čekam zajedničke šetnje.
Ne moram vam niti pričat koliko puta sam naišla na neugodne situacije tipa,šta če ti "paščetine" di su ti djeca i takve stvari.
A kad sam ostala trudna onda su me uvjeravali kako su životinje prljave i zarazne kako ih se treba "RIJEŠIT"(živiš s nekim godinama,onda ga se riješiš tek tako!!!!!!) zato jer dolazi dijete.
To je tipično razmišljanje ljudi koji nisu nikad imali psa ili mačku,ili su imali,a nisu znali kako s njima pa su imali loših iskustava.
Imat životinje i djecu predivna je stvar za roditelje,djecu i životinje,zato svi koji okljevate oko nabavci psa,nemojte se mislit,ali ipak morate znati da čete se oko nekih stvari ipak trebat potrudit(npr.največi problem dok steknu psi naviku piškit i kakit vani) da bi stvari savršeno funkcionirale   :Love:

----------


## Yorkica

Evo ja ču postavit nekoliko slika moje bebice i našg trogodišnjg psa koji je prihvatio mali kao da je oduvjek s nama bez trunke ljubomore   :Heart:  

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_1854.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_1456.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_2404.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/DSC01283.jpg

Ovo je bilo nakon dolaska iz rodilišta   :Heart:  

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_9738.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_2575.jpg
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_2484.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...o/IMG_2388.jpg

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ZIMA

Odrasla uz njemačkog ovčara nikada se nisam bojala pasa i uvijek sam im prilazila a vidjela sam svakakvih - i pasa i gospodara. Samo me jednom jedan ugrizao i to mali zločesti pekinezer. Inače su mi draže krupnije pasmine jer su obično smireniji od manjih. bar je moje iskustvo takvo. Voljela bi da moje dijete ima psa.

----------


## Honey

Yorkicaaaa   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## gitulja

Yorkica   :Heart:  
Gita i Zelda su odlične prijateljice, ali kad je bila mala kao tvoja Z nije smjela s njom na krevet, sad spavaju zajedno kad god to požele. Z je kraljevska pudla i ima nekih 25 - 30 kg pa me bilo strah da ju ne gurne ili se ne prevrne na nju. Nema boljeg baby alarma od Z.

----------


## toolaa

eh ovaj cu tekst isprintati pa dijeliti dobrostivim savjetnicima koji me od pocetka trudnoce (a otkako se dijete rodilo da ne govorim) manje ili vise suptilno pitaju kad cu se rijesiti maca. pa cak i sugeriraju nacine na koji bi to mogla napraviti. kujica je nazalost uginula neposredno pred bebino rodjenje, a bas sam sigurna da bi se, onako stara i trapava, radovala bebi. uvijek je bila jako drustvena i privrzena svom ljudskom coporu (ili krdu, bila je neke ovcarske krvi...)

----------

